# Java Fern



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Just got my first real plant! It's going into the small tank today...hopefully it will survive. *n1


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Java Fern is a pretty hardy plant, it should be fine*


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

And here it is!







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I was thinking about getting a fern but I don't know if I have the room now. I have amazon swords in the back of the tank but I can't tell if they're doing well or if I have brown algae just because my tank is pretty new.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Grab hold of each of those ferns and give each one a tug MDMorash. They are planted too deep and will die if the rhizome stays below the gravel surface like that. It is the reason that you will often find java fern tied with a piece of fishing line to a piece of driftwood or a rock. They seem to do fine above the gravel surface on an ornament but die if you plant them the way you would think you should.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, thank you.


----------

